# ladue



## fire17 (Jan 30, 2015)

Has anybody been on Ladue. If so hows fishing been


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

There Sunday. It sucked


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I stayed on the road bed some nibbles and 1 perch. Saw a few people trying a bunch of spots then leave.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Tourney / Contest on Sat!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Hahaha yeah...... Battle of the white perch and dinky yellows! I'm probably going tomorrow but not wasting my time with that tournament I'm going to be hiking around to hopefully find a productive spot I want to target eyes and pike


----------



## Worm harness (Sep 19, 2014)

set-the-drag said:


> Hahaha yeah...... Battle of the white perch and dinky yellows! I'm probably going tomorrow but not wasting my time with that tournament I'm going to be hiking around to hopefully find a productive spot I want to target eyes and pike





fire17 said:


> Has anybody been on Ladue. If so hows fishing been


Here at LaDue now. West side of 44. Fished 7, 9, and 11’. 3 perch so far. One good, 2 dink’s. Lots of lookers I’m guessing tiny fish. I would say, typical LaDue.


----------



## Worm harness (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh, ice is 7 or 8 everywhere so far.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Did you go by the bridge at all? I might treck to the islands tomorrow does anybody know if there's a path from the parking spot at 44 to cut through to the cove I don't want to have to walk all the way around the point


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I would like to post up around the bridge but I know that's a sketchy thing to do but if its thick enough I feel like fish would congregate by the pylons


----------



## Worm harness (Sep 19, 2014)

set-the-drag said:


> Did you go by the bridge at all? I might treck to the islands tomorrow does anybody know if there's a path from the parking spot at 44 to cut through to the cove I don't want to have to walk all the way around the point


I didn't get too close to the bridge. As you said, sketchy. In my opinion, that is always going to be kinda ify. All I can think of is, bridge runoff full of road salt, and the fact that any structure in the water always melts the ice faster. But, I did get in line with the bridge and fish 11' but just about 100 yards west of it. Fished west of 44 making stops along the way until I got close to the island. Then fished my way back.Every place I went the exact thing happened. Small perch, small bluegill, and lots of lookers. Minnows, maggots, and wax worms.
One thing I realized today is, I haven't ice fished in a long time. Like 14 years... Well, I can barley drill holes anymore. After 9 or 10 my arm felt like it was on fire. My blades are brand new and razor sharp they cut great so thats not it. It's me, ugh..I never used to get tired from it, in fact I never understood people with powered augers. I get it now! The good news is after lots of cleaning up of my Dave Genz flip shelter still works perfect, and so does my old heater. In fact all my stuff is working great, I just wish that warm up wasn't in the forecast. I think I'm going to mosquito tomorrow. Good luck if you go to Ladue, hope you find some fish!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I had the same problem drilling Sunday when I got home I found big chunks in my blades. I'm gonna hit the east side around the point on the south end I want to get on the creek bed where its 14' I have some spots marked where trees and rocks are I just dread the hike hopefully it pays off


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Who's having the tourney? Where are Sign ups at etc


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

One stop bait shop. Sign up by 7 I think


----------



## fire17 (Jan 30, 2015)

set-the-drag said:


> I had the same problem drilling Sunday when I got home I found big chunks in my blades. I'm gonna hit the east side around the point on the south end I want to get on the creek bed where its 14' I have some spots marked where trees and rocks are I just dread the hike hopefully it pays off


Thanks for all the replies


Worm harness said:


> I didn't get too close to the bridge. As you said, sketchy. In my opinion, that is always going to be kinda ify. All I can think of is, bridge runoff full of road salt, and the fact that any structure in the water always melts the ice faster. But, I did get in line with the bridge and fish 11' but just about 100 yards west of it. Fished west of 44 making stops along the way until I got close to the island. Then fished my way back.Every place I went the exact thing happened. Small perch, small bluegill, and lots of lookers. Minnows, maggots, and wax worms.
> One thing I realized today is, I haven't ice fished in a long time. Like 14 years... Well, I can barley drill holes anymore. After 9 or 10 my arm felt like it was on fire. My blades are brand new and razor sharp they cut great so thats not it. It's me, ugh..I never used to get tired from it, in fact I never understood people with powered augers. I get it now! The good news is after lots of cleaning up of my Dave Genz flip shelter still works perfect, and so does my old heater. In fact all my stuff is working great, I just wish that warm up wasn't in the forecast. I think I'm going to mosquito tomorrow. Good luck if you go to Ladue, hope you find some fish!





Worm harness said:


> I didn't get too close to the bridge. As you said, sketchy. In my opinion, that is always going to be kinda ify. All I can think of is, bridge runoff full of road salt, and the fact that any structure in the water always melts the ice faster. But, I did get in line with the bridge and fish 11' but just about 100 yards west of it. Fished west of 44 making stops along the way until I got close to the island. Then fished my way back.Every place I went the exact thing happened. Small perch, small bluegill, and lots of lookers. Minnows, maggots, and wax worms.
> One thing I realized today is, I haven't ice fished in a long time. Like 14 years... Well, I can barley drill holes anymore. After 9 or 10 my arm felt like it was on fire. My blades are brand new and razor sharp they cut great so thats not it. It's me, ugh..I never used to get tired from it, in fact I never understood people with powered augers. I get it now! The good news is after lots of cleaning up of my Dave Genz flip shelter still works perfect, and so does my old heater. In fact all my stuff is working great, I just wish that warm up wasn't in the forecast. I think I'm going to mosquito tomorrow. Good luck if you go to Ladue, hope you find some fish!





set-the-drag said:


> One stop bait shop. Sign up by 7 I think


----------



## JiggingJacks (May 4, 2017)

At ladue just set up straight out from the boat ramp, good luck everyone


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

How’s the bite today? Mosquito was slow by the cemetery maybe stopping by ladue on the way home


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Worm harness said:


> I didn't get too close to the bridge. As you said, sketchy. In my opinion, that is always going to be kinda ify. All I can think of is, bridge runoff full of road salt, and the fact that any structure in the water always melts the ice faster. But, I did get in line with the bridge and fish 11' but just about 100 yards west of it. Fished west of 44 making stops along the way until I got close to the island. Then fished my way back.Every place I went the exact thing happened. Small perch, small bluegill, and lots of lookers. Minnows, maggots, and wax worms.
> One thing I realized today is, I haven't ice fished in a long time. Like 14 years... Well, I can barley drill holes anymore. After 9 or 10 my arm felt like it was on fire. My blades are brand new and razor sharp they cut great so thats not it. It's me, ugh..I never used to get tired from it, in fact I never understood people with powered augers. I get it now! The good news is after lots of cleaning up of my Dave Genz flip shelter still works perfect, and so does my old heater. In fact all my stuff is working great, I just wish that warm up wasn't in the forecast. I think I'm going to mosquito tomorrow. Good luck if you go to Ladue, hope you find some fish!


get yourself milwauke cordles hamer drill M18 FUEL and make adapter to auger ,it work best.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

You don’t need the hammer option. A 20v lithium drill is all you need.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

I second the Milwaukee M18 Fuel Hammer drill. It can not be beat, especially paired with a Nils Orange Auger. Sold my Nils power auger, once I got this setup.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

My Milwaukee m18 started smoking today. Only drilled about 20 or so holes throughout the day. It’s about 8 yrs old so I’m assuming the brushes are toast. First my shanty, then my drill. Comes in 3s so it better not be my flasher unit next! Smh, hopefully I can find a used drill tomorrow for cheap


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Has anybody checked the ice out


----------



## BudIce (Jan 10, 2015)

Saw one guy in road bed yesterday no one today when I drove over.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks going to go Sunday probably stand South end though


----------



## dubois (Apr 1, 2014)

Drove by 44 bridge today and open water can be seen around the bridge. Boathouse edge is sketchy at best, Sunday should be OK though.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

44 bridge was a sh show Sunday not surprised it's still bad it's always sketchy though


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

allwayzfishin said:


> My Milwaukee m18 started smoking today. Only drilled about 20 or so holes throughout the day. It’s about 8 yrs old so I’m assuming the brushes are toast. First my shanty, then my drill. Comes in 3s so it better not be my flasher unit next! Smh, hopefully I can find a used drill tomorrow for cheap


m18 fuel is brushles drill
get brushles


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

2704 or 2804 hammer drill is the Milwaukee you want. 2703 and 2803 will work too though.


----------

